# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Novedades Agromarket Perú

## manolo40pe

Amigos tenemos disponibles en version digital (version electrónica) e impresa los siguientes titulos:  
EL cultivo del Olivo y su aceite
Diccionario naturista de la salud
Alimentación fisiológica
El poder curativo de las plantas medicinales
Elementos nutritivos. Asimilación, funciones, toxicidad e indisponibilidad en los suelos
Estrategias ambientales 1,2 y 3
La alimentación y las enfermedades
La diabetes y su control con stevia
La hierba dulce, historia, usos y cultivo de la stevia rebaudiana
Pre elaboración y conservación de alimentos 
Mayor información:    http://www.librosenred.com/ld/manolo40pe/  
Otros version digital: (envio por email para descargar): 
-*Temas:*   Fisiología Vegetal, Nutrición Animal, Producción de Carne, Producción de leche, Hidrología, Forrajes, Viveros, Fruticultura, Avicultura, Apicultura, Porcinos, Caprinos, Cereales y Oleaginosas Genética Animal y Vegetal Reproducción Animal, Sanidad Animal, Terapéutica Vegetal, Fitopatología Zoología   *Fitopatologia- Agrios Pdf. 43 MB Español.*   *Biologia_de_los_Microorganismos_-_Brock_10ed. Pdf. 97 MB*    *A. Hoffmann J. Árbol Urbano (Botánica) Pdf. 59 MB*   *Garassini Luis - Microbiología Agraria Pdf. 2.1 MB*   *Bejarano Jesus - Economía De La Agricultura Pdf. 32 MB*   *Anon - Manual Básico De Agricultura De Interior Pdf. 150 KB*   *Anon - Manual Invernadero Pdf. 1.2 MB*   *Biología de los insectos Pdf. 375 KB*  * Alan Toogood. La propagacion de las plantas. Word 98.5 MB*   *zoologia - guia captura y conservacion de insectos Pdf. 156 KB*  * Libro_de_CULTIVOS_DE_TEJIDOS_EN_LA_AGRICULTURA Pdf.36 MB*  * Microbiologia General Pdf. 25 MB*   *Protección Vegetal en Agricultura Ecologica Pdf. 13 MB*   *Manual Horticultura I Pdf. 15 MB*   *Manual Horticultura II Pdf. 14 MB*   
Mayores detalles:  ing_agronomo69@hotmail.com jomsalazar36@yahoo.comTemas similares: Agromarket peru

----------

